# Neue Regeln fuer Premium SMS in Deutschland



## TSCoreNinja (30 Januar 2005)

Bald duerfte es wohl mit Jambas Umsaetzen etwas schlechter aussehen.

http://www.reuters.de/newsPackageArticle.jhtml?type=topNews&storyID=663460&section=news


> Künast will SMS-Anbieter zu Kostenhinweis verpflichten
> Sonntag 30 Januar, 2005 10:05 CET
> 
> Berlin (Reuters) - Ein neues Gesetz soll verhindern, dass sich Handy-Nutzer mit teuren SMS-Diensten verschulden.
> ...


Gruesse,
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/55727


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2005)

Ach ja? 
In der Antwort auf die "große Anfrage" im Sommer 2004 schrieb die Bundesregierung:


			
				Bundesregierung schrieb:
			
		

> 21. Wie kann vor Vertragsschluss mit dem Diensteanbieter eine ausreichende Information der Verbraucher über den Preis von Premium-SMS gewährleistet werden?
> 
> *Bereits nach den allgemeinen zivilrechtlichen Vorschriften* (insbesondere der BGB-Informationspflichten-Verordnung) gelten umfassende Aufklärungs- und Hinweispflichten. Zusätzlich normiert § 14 Abs. 1 TNV-E (bisher § 43b Abs. 1 TKG a. F.) eine ausdrückliche Preisangabepflicht in der Werbung, die auch für Premium-SMS gilt. So muss bei Angabe des Preises der Preis deutlich sichtbar, gut lesbar und in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit der Rufnummer angegeben werden. Bei Anzeige der Rufnummer darf die Preisangabe nicht zeitlich kürzer als die Rufnummer angezeigt werden. Auf den Abschluss eines Dauerschuldverhältnisses
> ist hinzuweisen.
> ...



??? dann müssten ja 'ne Menge "Verträge" ungültig sein... ???
Dann fordert Renate etwas, das es längst gibt???
??????

als link finde ich derzeit nur den zu einem Rechtsanwalt, der... eigentlich... zwar... naja, hier ist...
[edit: im folgenden posting ist ein anderer link, danke!]


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2005)

Die PDF gibt es auch hier:

http://dip.bundestag.de/btd/15/040/1504092.pdf


----------

